# Will my two tortoise breed ?



## Nada (Sep 27, 2015)

Good evening, I'm new here 

This is my first time sharing something here, I only have a question.
So I have two tortoises but from different species, one is a female genus Gopherus, and the other is a six year old male but I don't know what type it is.
They've been with me for almost 6 months now, but never did lay any eggs.

I attached a picture of them. Can anyone please tell me if there is a possibility they could breed? Or do they have to be from the same species ?
+ if anyone knows the species of the other tortoise tell me please.


Thank you all in advance <3


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2015)

Nada said:


> Good evening, I'm new here
> 
> This is my first time sharing something here, I only have a question.
> So I have two tortoises but from different species, one is a female genus Gopherus, and the other is a six year old male but I don't know what type it is.
> ...



They should not be hiused together. What leads yiu to believe yiu have a male and female? Why wiuld yiu want to allow cross breeding of two species? No saying they will but why would you want to mix two perfectly good species into one that will not belong to either one then?


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2015)

We will need more pics to properly ID the species, but tortoises should not be kept in pairs either way. Also, species should never be mixed.

I know this is not the answer you were looking for, but around here our primary interest is the well-being of the tortoises. Mixing species and keeping them in pairs is just not good for them.

Welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around.


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2015)

Nada said:


> Good evening, I'm new here
> 
> This is my first time sharing something here, I only have a question.
> So I have two tortoises but from different species, one is a female genus Gopherus, and the other is a six year old male but I don't know what type it is.
> ...



Looks like a greek tortoise to me....forgot to mention that earlier...however, I am not the best at guessing species by pic....but the others will be round to offer their take...

@tortadise


----------



## tortadise (Sep 27, 2015)

Testudo is best identified by @HermanniChris hes quite Savy with the Greeks. They look terestrius to me maybe. Will need some pics of the plastron(underneath) to be certain though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2015)

Both of those tortoises are Greek tortoises. Neither one is a Gopherus. Yes, if you have a male and a female, they will breed, even though they may be a different sub species from each other. 

@HermanniChris


----------



## HermanniChris (Sep 28, 2015)

You without a doubt have two Greek tortoises. The smaller is a T. g. terrestris and the larger looks like an Algerian T. g. graeca but I will need better photos. Either way, it is not a Gopherus at all. Nice animals.


----------

